# Jim's Stateline R/C Speedway points series



## ovalt3 (Apr 4, 2005)

Next week 2-9-07 starts the point series racing for oval and 2-10-07 for road course. 

5 weeks of racing with 1 throw out.

more info to come


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

have there been any 1/18thscales or will there be any one else if 2 from mich show up


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

you guys are the slowest track to post info in all the land


----------



## ovalt3 (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry about the late post but we are busy around here and no we have had no 1/18th scales on the road course


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

who mush dose cost?


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

what?


----------



## ovalt3 (Apr 4, 2005)

it is 15 for first class and 10 for the second


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

are there any novice classes


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

ronald86 said:


> you guys are the slowest track to post info in all the land


 :thumbsup: 

also one of the few to have our OWN forums and chat room www.statelinerc.com it would be wise to check there


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

and thats still the slowest chat andforums in the land


----------



## ovalt3 (Apr 4, 2005)

please dont talk bad about stateline in anyway we are busy people 
also we have not run novice in almost 3 months

if you have any other questions use the contact info on stateline's website


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

ronald86 said:


> and thats still the slowest chat andforums in the land


the forums are not slow there at all, and its at least as good as any other track i have been too...should try it before you knock it...i used to want to race mini's and so forth as well but if you live in an area that doesnt have alot of that you either travel or run what the others run and to this day im not sorry for moving up in scales....


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Waaa Waaa


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

What classes are currently running road course wise on Saturday's there? Looking for some 12th scale action.

Thanks.
Aaron


----------



## jtracker (May 31, 2006)

I don't think there have been any 12th scales racing lately but if I am wrong someone correct me


----------

